# "Apple Blossom" Lace Shawlette



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Finished my second shawl of 2012.

The yarn color reminded me of apples blossoming in the spring which I love.

Ran out of yarn - ordered another skein - different dye lot with more purple than pink. Hopefully, not very noticeable on the border. Have plenty of yarn still left, wish I made it bigger.

8 repeats of Body Chart. Yarn used - 560.5 yards.

Very hard to capture the actual color. The last picture is the most close one.

Free Pattern from Ravelry: Springtime Bandit (very unique, clever and interesting construction with amazing results)
Yarn: Lorna's Laces Shepherd Sock Multi - Midway colorway
Needles: US 2½ - 3.0 mm

Link to my Ravelry Project Page if you need more info: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/springtime-bandit


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful and just love the yarn!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. Tried to get on to Ravelry but for whatever reason, my log in now doesn't work. I get very frustrated at times!!!!! BUT your shawl is beautiful.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Your work is wonderful to see.


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

The shawl is beautiful, and I love the subtle colors of the yarn.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

What a stunning shawl love the colour that you used!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Totally beautiful work and awesome colors!!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Would love to make a gorgeous shawl like that, but unfortunately it would probably sit in a drawer or be given away. Don't see many people in Australia wearing these.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

scottybearNSW said:


> Would love to make a gorgeous shawl like that, but unfortunately it would probably sit in a drawer or be given away. Don't see many people in Australia wearing these.


I agree that they aren't an Aussie thing but Melbourne, as you know, has cold winters and I could see a small shawlette being worn under a coat as a scarf kind of thing. Unless you are being fairly stationary, they would get in the way and end up annoying. I have a few pashminas but even they feel restrictive.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Truly beautiful lace work and the yarn is spectacular!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> Finished my second shawl of 2012.
> 
> The yarn color reminded me of apples blossoming in the spring which I love.
> 
> ...


The difference on the border is subtle and adds to the shawl. It's lovely.
CharleneM


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is beautiful. I really love the design


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Very interesting!


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Your SECOND shawl of 2012???? I feel like a slug! Your work is Beautiful.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

That is just GORGEOUS!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous very nice work!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

If you hadn't told me, I would have thought that the subtle difference in color for the border was done on purpose, and I'd have asked you how you got the colorway to blend so perfectly. Nicely done, and sometimes the "accidents" are my favorite part of a project.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

How exquisite!!!!! It is so delicate and the colors are beautiful! You do beautiful work. I plan to make a shawl this year. ;0)


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Beautiful, and I love the color! I think I'll check out that shawl pattern.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Well done. Beautiful shawlette.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## PaTriciaD (Nov 20, 2011)

That is so pretty. Love it.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunning, as always!


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous work, once again! I notice the difference in colour only looking hard at it, but y'know what? It enhances the shawl! Maybe you've started a new trend! Okay, this goes on my list. But is the Elizabeth easier than this one?


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

BubbyJ said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous work, once again! I notice the difference in colour only looking hard at it, but y'know what? It enhances the shawl! Maybe you've started a new trend! Okay, this goes on my list. But is the Elizabeth easier than this one?


Thank you very much, my friend!!! This one is very easy. Basically one pattern for the Shawl Body (you can make as many repeats as you want to change the size) and one pattern for the Edge. Elizabeth is not very complicated also, but has much more different patterns and more charts. I have started mine the day before yesterday in Helen's Lace (Hermosa colorway - blues, purples, browns). Hugs...


----------



## memere2126 (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! The colors work together in such a nice way.


----------



## SopranoKnits&Crochets (Apr 19, 2011)

What a beautiful piece! Is it really not that difficult? I would love to try something like this, but I'm afraid...


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

If you hadn't said that the outer edge coloring was an accident, I would have just assumed that it was very cleverly planned that way.


----------



## Kelly2011 (Nov 24, 2011)

Pretty, pretty shawl! You do amazing work! I wish you could bottle up your patience and sell it!


----------



## Dana's Mom (Nov 7, 2011)

wow! that looks so good, and so hard!!
It is totally awesome- how long did it take?


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

So beautiful !! What do you think is the best pattern ( easiest ) to use for a first lace shawl ? Thanks ahead !


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Dana's Mom said:


> wow! that looks so good, and so hard!!
> It is totally awesome- how long did it take?


Thank you very much for your lovely comment!!! I am an obsessive knitter, so it took me about 4 evenings after work...


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is stunning love the colours. Great job


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Cindylu said:


> So beautiful !! What do you think is the best pattern ( easiest ) to use for a first lace shawl ? Thanks ahead !


I am not sure about your level, but the easiest I made was Tortuga shawl. While making it you will have a feel of basic shawl construction and increases. Here is the PDF.


----------



## Dana's Mom (Nov 7, 2011)

How can I see the pattern? I am terrrible at understanding patterns!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

plcox22 said:


> Your SECOND shawl of 2012???? I feel like a slug! Your work is Beautiful.


I can't keep up with these quick knitters either. I'm amazed everyday at their accomplishments. And always so beautiful.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow! Your 2nd shawl of the year and we're only 12 days in!!! You are amazing . It is simply beautiful and the very subtle difference in the border does set it off perfectly. 
But, I'm telling you....I need to get off the computer and get knitting!! You are a whiz!


----------



## cjsopha (Oct 3, 2011)

Your shaw seems to be a more open lace than the pictures with the patteren on Ravelry. In my opinion yours is MUCH prettier! :thumbup: I would love to try this patteren, but I think it is above my skill level.


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

It is so elegant!!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Just beautiful, and love the delicate colours of the yarn. Leonora


----------



## adlibsam (Oct 23, 2011)

absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

The is just beautiful. I've started my first shawl... so exciting.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Really nice job. I'm working on Chart 3 of my Ashton Shawlette. I'm having so much fun knitting this. I'm sure you had fun with yours, too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I would love to be able to create something this beautiful. It keeps me going... thanks for sharing.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lovely as always! Pretty yarn too. Isn't that a fun pattern to knit? I've done two of them myself.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You should change your name to *WARPSPEEDKNITTER* lol
As always your shawls and displayed pictures are *AWESOME.*
Also appreciate the pattern source.

Thanks and God Bless you,

Camilla



SunsetKnitting said:


> Finished my second shawl of 2012.
> 
> The yarn color reminded me of apples blossoming in the spring which I love.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Somebody has good eyesight, I can't tell the difference. Besides, that's the meaning of variagated, it goes from one color to the next. The colors are very subtle in change, I think the shawl is just beautiful!!!


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Thanks, Sun,

I'm awaiting an order from WEBS right now with some Party Angel in silver grey -- hope it's nice. And some other stuff, but not much. I phoned today to make sure they had a record of my order and they said yes, after a search, and it was mailed out Monday...I asked them to confirm it, and they haven't yet. I think they are at best very disorganized. Never had this with anyone else...
Nos Derovia!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

OOhh! Beautiful! You inspire me to get to work on the one I'm doing!


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful!! I think after seeing all the lovely shawls, I may be ready to start one.
Johnna


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Johnna said:


> Beautiful!! I think after seeing all the lovely shawls, I may be ready to start one.
> Johnna


As soon as you try one, you will be hooked. I promise...


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very pretty work. pretty colors.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Good grief! Not only is that beautiful, but it's a LOT of work. Today is only the 12th, and it's your 2nd shawl? How many hours a day do you knit? (And can I come live at your house??)

Nevermind. I read the rest of the thread and found the answer.  Thanks for sharing your gorgeous work with us.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

BubbyJ said:


> Nos Derovia!


Spasibo!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

That is a gorgeous shawl. The change in color at the border is very subtle. The only reason I noticed is that you pointed it out!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

That's beautiful, love the color


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

You sure do gorgeous work. It's a beautiful pattern and the color is nice. A shawl is on my list of things I want to make...just for the challenge. I'm not sure where I would wear it since I don't dress up very often. But I could say I made one.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I can vouch for that. I've just started one, and I am hooked. It's looking pretty good, but what do I know.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Gorgeous yarn and shawl


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Lovely. I like your color choice. Thank you for sharing. :-D


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful..


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

It is so beautiful!!! I love your choice of yarn. You did a beautiful job!!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

All I can say is Wowwww.


----------

